# 5x Nivea ist mehr als genug...



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Da man ja solche Werbung melden soll, damit Buffed reagieren kann, mache ich mal diesen Tread auf. Und "nein" ich werde das nicht per email machen, die Addy geht nur mich und meinen Freunden etwas an!

Also folgendes, die scheiss Nivea Werbung kam eben beim Betreten der Startseite von Buffed 5x hintereinander! Jedes mal "X- schließen" brachte nichts... und dann bin ich gleich ins Forum, warscheinlich wäre es noch so weiter gegangen!

Der von ZAM oft verlangte Screen würde glaube hierbei nichts bringen, da er sich 5x wiederholen würde...


----------



## ZAM (9. Mai 2009)

Mit der Beschreibung, um welchen Werbeinhalt es sich handelte kann man schon was anfangen. Wir geben es entsprechend weiter.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (9. Mai 2009)

Thx Cheffe (ZAM)^^


----------



## Shrukan (11. Mai 2009)

Kann somit eigentlich gelöscht/geschlossen werden? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Kann somit eigentlich gelöscht/geschlossen werden? :>


immer dieser close wahn bei so vielen leuten. sterben lassen is fast immer besser als zumachen


----------



## x3n0n (11. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sterben lassen is fast immer besser als zumachen


Warum?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Warum?


wenn man nicht mit ner horde von spammern zu tun hat, bleibt der thread halt so lange oben wie es nötig ist. und wenn später fragen zu dem thema auftauchen oder es was neues zu sagen gibt wird man nicht vor nem geschlossenen thread stehen und muss keinen neuen thread aufmachen.

ich finde threads sollten nur dann geclosed werden, wenn man sie nur so vor spam bewahren kann oder wenn man sie pinnen will und antworten unnötig/unerwünscht sind.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Öhm, ja... ich denke genau das wollte x3n0n mit seinem Post sagen Oo


----------



## Dalmus (12. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Öhm, ja... ich denke genau das wollte x3n0n mit seinem Post sagen Oo


Dann hat er aber entweder falsch zitiert, die Ironie-Tags vergessen oder was auch immer.
Jedenfalls ist diese Intention für meiner einer (und anscheinend auch für riesentrolli) nicht erkennbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (12. Mai 2009)

Nein, ich wollte tatsächlich den Grund wissen, warum riesentrolli denkt, dass Sterbenlassen besser ist als ein Close.


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

weil manchmal nützliche Infos dazu kommen zum selben Thema,

wie z.B. Das Firefox mit dem addon "AdBlock Plus" (fast) alle Werbungen blockt... ^^

Nira


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2009)

Ich finde schliessen besser. Es kommt oft genug vor das Leute einfach nur aus Langeweile Threads wieder ausgraben. Leider ist es ja dann wieder so, das viele gar nicht hinschauen und auch noch was schreiben und dabei dann eine Antwort auf Beiträge schreiben, die schon ein Jahr oder älter sind. Ich denke das muss nicht sein. Wenn ein Beitrag über die Suchfunktion gefunden wurde, wo es noch was interessantes zu sagen gibt, ist es sicherlich nicht schlimm einen neuen Beitrag zu eröffnen.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2009)

Nein, wir werden nicht jeden Thread schließen, weil eine Frage beantwortet wurde nur weil ab und ein ein Scherzkeks einen Thread sinnlos wiederbelebt.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2009)

Meist ist dann aber eh nur gespamme der darin auftaucht. Aber gut, dann kann ich mir das klicken des Melde-Buttons in Zukunft bei sowas sparen.


----------



## Ocian (21. Mai 2009)

Melden heist ja nicht, dass wir etwas schließen.
Wenn man Spam meldet, wird dagegen auch vorgegangen ohne den Thread gleich zu schließen.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2009)

Na dann macht das auch bei den Thread den ich vor einer guten Stunde gemeldet habe. Der ist zwar neu, aber da wird auch nur noch rumgespammt^^


----------



## _Risk_ (21. Mai 2009)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Da man ja solche Werbung melden soll, damit Buffed reagieren kann, mache ich mal diesen Tread auf. Und "nein" ich werde das nicht per email machen, die Addy geht nur mich und meinen Freunden etwas an!
> 
> Also folgendes, die scheiss Nivea Werbung kam eben beim Betreten der Startseite von Buffed 5x hintereinander! Jedes mal "X- schließen" brachte nichts... und dann bin ich gleich ins Forum, warscheinlich wäre es noch so weiter gegangen!
> 
> Der von ZAM oft verlangte Screen würde glaube hierbei nichts bringen, da er sich 5x wiederholen würde...



Erstmal, ja ich hab nit alles diurchgelesen, aber das Kreuz bei Werbung ist, beim mir jedenfals oft, nicht zum schließen gedacht irgendwie sondernt das Quadrat daneben...^^ Vielleicht bin ich auch total blöd geworden so is es aber irgendwie bei mir, deswegensolltest du es mal so probieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (22. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ich finde schliessen besser. Es kommt oft genug vor das Leute einfach nur aus Langeweile Threads wieder ausgraben. Leider ist es ja dann wieder so, das viele gar nicht hinschauen und auch noch was schreiben und dabei dann eine Antwort auf Beiträge schreiben, die schon ein Jahr oder älter sind. Ich denke das muss nicht sein. Wenn ein Beitrag über die Suchfunktion gefunden wurde, wo es noch was interessantes zu sagen gibt, ist es sicherlich nicht schlimm einen neuen Beitrag zu eröffnen.


Da liegt das Problem. Es kommt eben _manchmal _vor, daß ein Thread sinnfrei wieder ausgegraben wird. Aus subjektiver Beobachtung würde ich aber sagen, daß die meisten Threads, die später wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen, nicht nur zum Spammen wieder hervorgeholt wurden, sondern weil tatsächlich noch Fragen aufgetaucht sind etc.

Immer wieder tauchen neue Threads mit altbekannten Fragen auf und dem TE wird geraten doch mal die SuFu zu bemühen. Macht's dann mal einer, liest sich einen alten Thread durch, hat noch Fragen und holt den Thread dann hervor, wird oftmals wegen Threadnekromantie rumgespammt, obwohl es das richtige Verhalten war.

Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Threads nach einer bestimmten Zeit ohne neuen Beitrag automatisch zu schliessen, oder manuell, wenn irgendwer reported, daß seiner Ansicht nach das Thema ausgeschöpft ist... das kann's meiner Meinung nach nicht sein.


----------

